# A little expensive ?



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/CEP-Generator-Cord-Set-14N228?BaseItem=6EDX4


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Spark Master said:


> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/CEP-Generator-Cord-Set-14N228?BaseItem=6EDX4


I dont think Grainger sells anything cheap, they are the one stop shop for businesses that can/have to shop out of catalogs


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Spark Master said:


> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/CEP-Generator-Cord-Set-14N228?BaseItem=6EDX4


Way up there.:no:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Be sure to add Grainger TripleGuard® repair & replacement coverage  for $129.00. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Grainger is expensive on mostly everything but when you need it usually they have it or can have it. 
But wow that is up there.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Norwall .. $239.00.. http://www.norwall.com/products/100-Foot-30-Amp-Generator-Cord-with-NEMA-L1430-Ends-By-Generac.html


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

I wonder if that Norwall product is SOW ?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

noarcflash said:


> I wonder if that Norwall product is SOW ?


This is all is says... "Thermoset Weather Resistant Compound"


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I love using them to figure out my material cost. I just punch it in using their numbers and that takes care of markup and then some. I try never to ever buy anything from them if at all possible


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I bet it is ready to ship at that price. I think 10/4 so cord is around $1.5/ft, so with ends i could see $200 in material.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

I agrre that Grainger prices are high, but bussiness do not pay the price that is listed in the catalog.
The generator cord by Norwall is the same price as other mfg such as Gen-Tran online.


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

Sparky J said:


> Grainger is expensive on mostly everything but when you need it usually they have it or can have it.
> But wow that is up there.


That's how I look at it too! Don't use them often, but if I need it quick and don't have time to wait or hunt else where.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I just ordered a couple drum heaters from Grainger for a little project at a pump station. It's a water pump station for the city's backup water supply, so it doesn't get used very often. Building is unheated, so condensation in the pump motors is a problem. The easiest solution anyone came up with is to get a drum heater, put it on the matter, and run it through a N.C. auxiliary contact on the pump starter. When the motor is off, the heater goes; when the motor is on, the heater stops.

These were expensive but they had them in stock and got them out next day. Good for an urgent "Crap where am I going to find this oddball thing on short notice?" issue.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I just ordered a couple drum heaters from Grainger for a little project at a pump station. It's a water pump station for the city's backup water supply, so it doesn't get used very often. Building is unheated, so condensation in the pump motors is a problem. The easiest solution anyone came up with is to get a drum heater, put it on the matter, and run it through a N.C. auxiliary contact on the pump starter. When the motor is off, the heater goes; when the motor is on, the heater stops.
> 
> These were expensive but they had them in stock and got them out next day. Good for an urgent "Crap where am I going to find this oddball thing on short notice?" issue.


So, basically the taxpayers paid for it then right? I've noticed then price is no object. Get r Done !


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I never knew drum heaters even existed.. another reason why ET is a good place to learn about new things you would never need in real life.. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Grainger is wise enough to not pay any attention to what other outlets are selling the exact same products for. They still make sales often enough to pay themselves handsomely. Work less, charge more, remember?


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

B4T said:


> I never knew drum heaters even existed.. another reason why ET is a good place to learn about new things you would never need in real life.. :thumbup::thumbup:


Drum heaters are used for 55 gallon drums of chemicals. Some chemicals do not pour well under a certain temperature.

I just ordered that Norwall cord. Free shipping, no tax. I couldn't build a cord for that money.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I use Grainger whenever working out of my home state. It's easier than locating supply houses. Almost everything can be delivered the next day, in if not the same day. I've worked on projects in some larger cities and they have their own delivery trucks running sometimes twice a day. The convenience is worth the extra bucks. Their drivers used to stop at other distributors for us and pick up supplies that they didn'carry.
I use McMaster.com for all of my hardware and miscellaneous supplies. It takes me a week to skim through their new catalog every year. Pay a few cents more, but it's delivered the next morning.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mcmaster and Granger are life savers. Supply houses are useless for odd, yet important stuff quick and even with a lot of specialty suppliers here in town sometimes they are the only way to get stuff we need when we need it now.


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

Grainger is good to those who shop there a lot. Good customers pay 50% of catalog prices, great customers pay half of that


----------

